
Is there a correlation between the number of blogs and Google reader's demise? - NN88
I always felt that having a high quality and massively used google reader network enabled the rise of blogs that were personal and popular. It also allowed greater DISCOVERY of blogs which has been greatly hampered since RSS never evolved and google just dropped the ball.<p>I always wondered if there wasn&#x27;t some grand ploy by advertisers of large media companies to streamline public opinion, expression, and thought by removing the competition blogs were giving them but undercutting some of the infrastructure in RSS or Google Reader.
======
kleer001
Nope. Just not enough users. Also Google+

[http://www.wired.com/2013/06/why-google-reader-got-the-
ax/](http://www.wired.com/2013/06/why-google-reader-got-the-ax/)

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/14/former-google-
reader...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/14/former-google-reader-
product-manager-confirms-our-suspicions-its-demise-is-all-about-
google/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29)

There's tons of discussion about it.

